# Reviews for Continental Saddlery. What is it worth?



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't know about now but when they were here in Indiana they were considered one of the best saddles you could buy. Hubby has a Pullman and new they were about $3000.00 and this was back in the late 80's early 90's.

This is their website. You can send your pics to them and they will tell you if it is one of their early saddles. Looks like now they are concentrating more on reining saddles than anything else.

Continental Saddlery -The Original-


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree. Send them the photos, they can tell. I drool over those continentals! I can't wait to have one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks! I had already found that website but like you said they are only advertising reining saddles now and the tag is completely different. I will have to contact them and see what they say! either way I love it. I rode in it yesterday.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

That is NOT the same Continental Saddlery brand as the website posted, as some quick research will unveil. Your saddle is not the same hand-made quality as the reining saddles by the website Continental Saddlery (which I have and ADORE, and is worth every penny of it's $3500 price tag.)

Your saddle is still a decently made, low-to-mid range saddle which would be listed for $400 in my area and be sold for $300. Use it and enjoy it!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Finally remembered to check the logo on hubby's saddle today. Cynical, it looks nothing like they use today for a logo and I know it's real because it was purchased in the store they had originally in Indiana. Different owner then too.

His is stamped in the leather with this mark

pullman saddles - Bing Images

There was also kinda like a flower petal design stamped around it.


----------

